# Dog vest ?



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

So I have a1-1/2yo female lab and was looking at the Avery dog vests for her. They gave several different measurements for rough sizing the dogs. For example a Medium was a 17" neck with a 28" chest and a large was an 18' neck with a 30" chest. Any way I measured my dog and found she has a 16" neck and a 31" chest. I figured that having the large would work because it would not be too tight on her chest but pretty large on her neck.
So which would you rather have...
1- The neck fit snug and the chest tight? ( not in my thinking due to breathing issues) or
2- The neck loose and the chest fit nice and snug? (possible snag issues on underwater brush)

Heck I don't know which is best, in fact I don't know anything at all! -)O(- 
So those of you with dog vests and experience with them please feel free to give all the advise you have.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

bearhntr said:


> So I have a1-1/2yo female lab and was looking at the Avery dog vests for her. They gave several different measurements for rough sizing the dogs. For example a Medium was a 17" neck with a 28" chest and a large was an 18' neck with a 30" chest. Any way I measured my dog and found she has a 16" neck and a 31" chest. I figured that having the large would work because it would not be too tight on her chest but pretty large on her neck.
> So which would you rather have...
> 1- The neck fit snug and the chest tight? ( not in my thinking due to breathing issues) or
> 2- The neck loose and the chest fit nice and snug? (possible snag issues on underwater brush)
> ...


You'll want it tighter around her chest than neck. Remember these things need to fit like a wet suit not a sloppy pair of waders.

Teal, the dog pictured, is 52lbs and wears a large. Tight around the chest/brisket and somewhat loose around her neck. One bit of advice I'll give is to make sure and trim the vest to fit your dog. Have her sit with the vest on and trim so that it doesn't rub her arm pits.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh and a shameless plug for my employer....there is NO better dog vest than the Avery Boaters Parka!!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

The are pit is an area of concern. If it is too tight it will chaf. I have had to modify all of mine for my shorthairs.


----------



## lonedog (Sep 11, 2007)

After you trim the vest to fit your dog, especially in the leg pit area I would highly recommend that you add a simple cloth binding to cover the edges of the vest , it is so easy for your dog to rub that area raw. You should be able to do it yourself on a home sewing machine just go slow, get a cloth binding that is about 1 1/2" wide with prefolded edges at most stores that carry sewing supplies or take it to anyone that does alterations and ask them to sew it. I have done two for my dogs and another for a friend, solves alot of comfort problems and is an easy fix. Good luck !


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I had an old Hogman, it came apart after one season. I have 2 averys's now, never a probem with them.

Josh is right that handle on the boaters parkra comes in handy!

They are right about chaffing too, trim wisely, i believe the avery as well some other brands have 3 sets of bare tacking in those areas to if you do have to trim it will not unravel on you after.


----------



## spiraleyes (Nov 25, 2007)

I had to trim mine for my dog - when he would take a whiz, it would go right up inside the vest! 

Like others have said, get a good vest and make sure it fits snug.


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey thanks for all the info and Josh thanks for the pic. I bought her the large Avery and put it on her in the yard an threw her a bumper a few times. I could tell it bothered her on her flanks so I laid her down and measured how much to cut off through the belly area. Since I did that she paid no mind to the vest. I am glad you all talked about trimming around the pit areas because I would have not thought of it. Now with the pic that Josh gave me I can see how the front is trimmed but on the sides and under the brisket area what is the suggestions on how much to trim. I don't want to chop the vest up too much. Once again thanks for the info. Oh and by the way Josh that is one good looking dog! about the same size as mine.


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

Josh Quote: One bit of advice I'll give is to make sure and trim the vest to fit your dog. Have her sit with the vest on and trim so that it doesn't rub her arm pits.

Ok just re read the post and will follow this to trim for her arm pits thanks again. :mrgreen:


----------



## Cody_King (Jan 23, 2011)

I will echo what Josh and everybody has already said. I know the stores, such as Sportsman's Warehouse will allow you to take your dog inside and try the vest on. SW has a huge selection of Avery vest and getting the "right" fit is key. You will, however, be able to trim the vest a bit to ensure a good fit (and it is recommended that you do). Like Josh said, make sure its a good snug fit "like a wet suit". Avery has the most durable easiest to use vest on the market. As you hunt and put your dog in the water, you never know what is under the water where your dog is jumping in to. Avery boaters parka has the heavy duty "armor" that your dog will need to be safe. Hope this helps a bit, good luck.


----------

